# Báo giá kho lạnh



## Kholanhquangminh89

> _"Chất lượng kho lạnh được thể hiện từ khâu báo giá kho lạnh, cung cách phục vụ, tư vấn rõ ràng chi tiết và đặc biệt dịch vụ bảo trì kho lạnh nhanh chóng và tận tâm"_




Để có báo giá kho lạnh chi tiết và đầy đủ cho một  kho lạnh. Rất mong quý khách hàng cung cấp một số thông tin sau:


Tên, số điện thoại, email (nếu có) của người liên hệ 
Tên, địa chỉ của công ty (nếu có)
Địa chỉ lắp đặt kho lạnh
Kích thước kho lạnh. Dài x rộng x cao (m)
Sản phẩm cần bảo quản trong kho lạnh
Nhiệt độ bên trong kho lạnh  
Nhiệt độ sản phẩm khi nhập vào kho lạnh
Số lượng hàng nhập kho lạnh mỗi ngày
Tần suất và thời gian mở cửa kho lạnh mỗi ngày






​

Căn cứ vào các thông tin trên, Công ty Quang Minh sẽ tiến hành lập bản vẽ chi tiết và xác nhận bản vẽ kho lạnh qua email hoặc gửi trực tiếp cho khách hàng. Sau khi xác nhận bản vẽ, Kho lạnh Quang Minh sẽ lên chi tiết báo giá kho lạnh cho quý khách hàng.


*Thông thường, mỗi báo giá kho lạnh có các chi tiết sau:*

*I. Vỏ kho lạnh*


Panel EPS dùng cho kho mát hoặc panel PU dùng cho kho đông lạnh. Tùy theo tỉ trọng, vật liệu, chất lượng sẽ có giá khác nhau
Sàn chống trượt kho lạnh bằng nhôm gân hoặc Inox. Tăng độ cứng và độ bền cho sàn kho lạnh.
Cửa kho lạnh: Quang Minh sử dụng cửa kho lạnh chất lượng cao với các linh kiện được nhập khẩu từ Châu Âu, đem lại độ bền cao nhất. 
Đèn kho lạnh: Đèn phải đạt tiêu chuẩn chống nước, chống ẩm để tránh cháy nổ xảy ra  
Rèm kho lạnh hoặc quạt chắn gió: Nên sử dụng rèm kho để hạn chế thoát nhiệt khi mở cửa xuất nhập hàng. Nếu tần suất mở cửa nhiều thì nên sử dụng quạt chắn gió cho kho lạnh 
Đồng hồ cơ để đối chiếu nhiệt độ với đồng hồ trên bộ điều khiển
Chuông báo động chống nhốt. Nên sử dụng chuông này để tránh rủi ro khi cửa kho lạnh bị kẹt chốt chống nhốt bên trong. An toàn cho quá trình sử dụng kho lạnh.
Van thông áp dùng điều cân bằng áp suất bên trong và ngoài kho lạnh. Tránh áp suất chênh lệch quá lớn dẫn đến nổ kho lạnh
Nẹp V góc trong và ngoài kho lạnh. Sử dụng nẹp nhôm hoặc inox sẽ tránh được rỉ sét và tăng độ bền cho kho lạnh
Silicon, foam: Dùng để trám kín các mép nối giữa các tấm cách nhiệt panel, góc của vách và góc của trần, nền kho lạnh
Vít, ri-vê: Dùng để kết nối các bộ phận vỏ kho lạnh, cửa kho lạnh lại thành 1 khối chắc chắn và bền b

*II. Hệ thống lạnh của kho lạnh* 

Cụm máy nén dàn ngưng:
Đây là trái tim của kho lạnh. Vì vậy, quý khách hàng cần lưu ý các điểm sau để xem xét chọn lựa sản phẩm phù hợp, tránh bị các thợ không chuyên ca tụng sai sự thật, dẫn đến tiền mất, tật mang:

+ Mới 90% hay 95%. Đây thực chất là các cụm máy do các nước phát triển sử dụng 15 đến 20 năm sau đó thải ra. Chất lượng thực sự còn lại khoảng 30% đến 40%

+ Hàng Nhật, Mỹ: Hiện nay trên thị trường rất khó để nhập hàng Nhật hay Mỹ là hàng mới. Nếu là hàng mới như Daikin, Toshiba là họ dùng máy nén máy lạnh để chạy cho kho lạnh. Máy nén máy lạnh được thiết kế để dùng ở nhiệt độ cao chứ không dùng được ở nhiệt độ dưới 10 độ. Nhưng nhiều đơn vị dùng để chạy kho lạnh dẫn đến chết lốc (máy nén) liên tục. Vài kho mỗi năm phải thay máy nén hoặc vài tháng thay máy nén vì lý do này.

+ Cụm máy tự dựng: Không thể tính toán và dựng cụm máy đúng thông số như nhà máy. Làm giải hiệu suất cụm máy nén dàn ngưng và giảm tuổi thọ của máy

+ Máy nén không rõ nguồn gốc, không rõ thông số: Rất nhiều thợ tự nhận làm kho lạnh cho khách hàng, họ báo khách máy 1HP, 2HP hay 3HP, vvv. Nhưng bản thân họ cũng không biết công suất thực sự của máy hoặc máy không có tem nhãn, máy cũ sửa lại hoặc tân trang thành máy mới rồi lắp cho khách hàng.


Dàn lạnh:

Nên sử dụng dàn lạnh cho kho lạnh có thương hiệu, rõ nguồn gốc xuất xứ.

Tránh dùng các dàn lạnh không ghi xuất xứ mà ghi công nghệ Châu Âu hay công nghệ EU. Nếu dàn lạnh xuất xứ Trung Quốc thì nên ghi rõ để khách hàng chọn lựa phù hợp.


Tủ điều khiển kho lạnh:

Độ bền hệ thống lạnh phụ thuộc rất nhiều vào tủ điều khiển này. Nếu không làm các thiết bị bảo vệ hoặc sử dụng điều khiển kém chất lượng sẽ dẫn đến cụm máy hoạt động không nghỉ. Nhiều trường hợp bị chết lốc vì các thợ không chuyên.

Bên cạnh đó cũng tránh dùng các thiết bị điện đã qua sử dụng vì nó không chuẩn dẫn đến hư hỏng máy móc nhanh chóng.


Các phụ kiện lắp đặt hệ thống lạnh: Cần có đầy đủ các phụ kiện lắp đặt kho lạnh như sau:

+ Phin lọc

+ Kính gas

+ Van điện từ

+ Van chặn

+ Van tiết lưu

+ Ống đồng

+ Bảo ôn

+ Dây điện

+ Bệ máy

+ Các phụ kiện khác


Trên đây là những điểm cần lưu ý cho báo giá kho lạnh. Để nắm rõ chi tiết hơn, xin quý khách vui lòng liên hệ với kho lạnh Quang Minh.



*MẪU BÁO GIÁ KHO LẠNH*​

Dưới đây là mẫu báo giá kho lạnh do Kho lạnh Quang Minh phát hành ra cho khách hàng cần lắp đặt kho lạnh. Báo giá kho lạnh của kho lạnh Quang Minh rất chi tiết và có những hình ảnh mô tả sơ bộ về thiết bị, máy móc kho lạnh. Quý khách xem báo giá kho lạnh của kho lạnh Quang Minh sẽ dễ dàng hình dung được kho lạnh ra sao, chất lượng thế nào, máy móc nhập khẩu từ đâu, chi tiết giá cả ra sao. Tránh hiểu lầm hay nhầm lẫn hoặc cố tình báo thiếu thiết bị như vài đơn vị khác.

Kho lạnh Quang Minh xin mời quý khách hàng tham khảo báo giá kho lạnh mẫu:


*I. Phần thông tin*

Phần thông tin bao gồm thông tin nhà cung cấp, thông tin khách hàng làm kho lạnh và thông tin về kho lạnh cần lắp đặt. Chi tiết theo hình bên dưới:







*II. Bản vẽ kho lạnh*

Căn cứ theo thông tin khách hàng cung cấp hoặc thông tin kỹ thuật kho lạnh Quang Minh khảo sát sẽ tiến hành lập bản vẽ để khách hàng kiểm tra, xác nhận trước khi báo giá. Phần này sẽ tránh được những sai sót trong quá trình khảo sát hoặc khách hàng có thể kiểm tra lại thông tin làm kho lạnh có chính xác chưa, có cần thay đổi diện tích, nhiệt độ, cửa kho ... thì kho lạnh Quang Minh sẽ điều chỉnh và làm báo giá kho lạnh được chính xác nhất.






​
*III. Báo giá phần vỏ kho lạnh*

Phần vỏ kho lạnh được kho lạnh Quang Minh báo giá rất đầy đủ và chi tiết. Nhiều đơn vị họ sẽ cắt giảm bớt nhiều thiết bị để cho giá thành rẻ hơn nhưng sẽ làm ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến độ bền của kho lạnh. Là đơn vị phục vụ kho lạnh chất lượng và luôn nghĩ đến lợi ích lâu dài của khách hàng nên chúng tôi thường báo giá đầy đủ, trọn gói cho quý khách hàng.

Các thiết bị, phụ kiện mà kho lạnh Quang Minh báo đầy đủ hơn các đơn vị khác gồm:

- Hệ thống sàn thoát ẩm kho lạnh

- Nhôm lót sàn chống trượt trong kho lạnh

- Rèm chống thất thoát nhiệt trong kho lạnh

- Chuông báo động chống nhốt

- Đồng hồ cơ đối chiếu nhiệt độ kép

Bên cạnh báo giá kho lạnh đầy đủ và chi tiết thì Kho lạnh Quang Minh luôn chọn lựa thiết bị tốt nhất để lắp đặt kho lạnh cho quý khách hàng.





​

*IV. Báo giá phần hệ thống lạnh*

Phần hệ thống lạnh trong kho lạnh được thể hiện trên báo giá rất chi tiết về nơi sản xuất, xuất xứ của máy nén, cụm máy, dàn lạnh. Tránh tình trạng báo giá không rõ ràng để cấp thiết bị không rõ xuất xứ cho khách hàng. Nhiều đơn vị cố tình gây hiểu lầm cho khách hàng bằng các từ ngữ: Máy nén của Mỹ, Công nghệ Nhật Bản hay Châu Âu... nhưng lại không ghi rõ nguồn gốc sản xuất ở đâu, đa phần những sản phẩm này được sản xuất tại Trung Quốc nhưng lại không được các đơn vị báo giá kho lạnh ghi rõ nguồn gốc.

Với kho lạnh Quang Minh, mọi chi tiết được thể hiện trên báo giá kho lạnh rõ ràng và kèm theo hình ảnh để khách hàng dễ dàng hình dung được xuất xứ và chất lượng thiết bị mình chọn cho kho lạnh.






​


*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89

Là thương hiệu lớn trong ngành kho lạnh của nước ta, Kho lạnh Quang Minh luôn luôn đặt yếu tố chất lượng lên hàng đầu nhằm đảm bảo cho các công trình kho lạnh được Quang Minh lắp đặt luôn bền bỉ với thời gian và đồng hành cùng doanh nghiệp trong nhiều năm phát triển.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## tmarketingvn

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## tmarketingvn

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## tmarketingvn

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## tmarketingvn

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## tmarketingvn

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## tmarketingvn

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## tmarketingvn

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## tmarketingvn

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## tmarketingvn

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## tmarketingvn

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## tmarketingvn

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## tmarketingvn

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## tmarketingvn

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## tmarketingvn

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## tmarketingvn

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## tmarketingvn

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## tmarketingvn

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## tmarketingvn

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## tmarketingvn

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## tmarketingvn

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## tmarketingvn

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## tmarketingvn

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## tmarketingvn

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## tmarketingvn

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## tmarketingvn

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## tmarketingvn

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## dalieutap

ưới đây là mẫu báo giá kho lạnh do Kho lạnh Quang Minh phát hành ra cho khách hàng cần lắp đặt kho lạnh. Báo giá kho lạnh của kho lạnh Quang Minh rất chi tiết và có những hình ảnh mô tả sơ bộ về thiết bị, máy móc kho lạnh. Quý khách xem báo giá kho lạnh của kho lạnh Quang Minh sẽ dễ dàng hình dung được kho lạnh ra sao, chất lượng thế nào, máy móc nhập khẩu từ đâu, chi tiết giá cả ra sao. Tránh hiểu lầm hay nhầm lẫn hoặc cố tình báo thiếu thiết bị như vài đơn vị khác.


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------



## Kholanhquangminh89

Công ty Quang Minh chuyên tư vấn thiết kế kho lạnh, cung cấp dịch vụ lắp đặt kho lạnh và di dời kho lạnh từ kho lạnh mini đến kho lạnh công nghiệp hiện đại.                          

*Kho lạnh Quang Minh® - Thương hiệu của chất lượng*
Hotline: 0941 59 79 89
www.kholanhquangminh.com


----------

